# Балансировочная подушка. Есть ли у кого мнения и опыт?



## Sergei_Vorobey (16 Фев 2021)

Недавно наткнулся на такую подушку. На ней вроде как можно и упражнения делать и сидеть на стуле,  она не даст вам сидеть криво , как говорят в рекламе.
Хотелось бы мнений услышать от тех ,  у кого был опыт с ней.


----------



## La murr (16 Фев 2021)

@Sergei_Vorobey, всё здесь


----------



## Zhurik (16 Фев 2021)

Сидеть криво она не мешает, поймаете баланс - и можно сутулиться, как обычно.
Упражнения можно делать и без неё, она важна в некоторых ситуациях специфичных ситуациях (частичный паралич, дает "ответ"), но это лучше со специалистом.
А просто для зарядки не критична. Ну балансы поделать, но не так много времени они обычно занимают. Потом чаще всего становится пылесборником 😁 
ЗЫ Самые дешевые в Ашане, если вдруг очень хочется.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (17 Фев 2021)

Да по поводу баланса тоже сомневался, наше тело такая штука что к чему хочешь присособится, хоть буквой зю сидеть. Ашана тут нет, но спасибо. Если дешевле найду где, куплю попробовать , что с ней можно делать.


----------



## Zhurik (17 Фев 2021)

@Sergei_Vorobey, балансировать по-всякому, можно её расположить под руку, под ногу. Можно добавлять к уже хорошо освоенным упражнениям, повышая сложность (где опора на небольшой участок тела, или нужен фитбол/босу побольше). При необходимости менять нагрузку можно менять степень надутости.
И самое главное - не навернуться с неё и ни в коем случае на работать так без специалиста про нестабильности суставов и других проблемах с ними, можно сделать хуже.

Дешевле всего одолжить у друзей на пару недель


----------

